# Jw Pilsner Malt



## Spork (17/4/12)

Hey brewers.
I just picked up a sack of JW pils from the BB..
Not sure why I bought it. Almost missed the buy, and just ordered the first thing that came to mind... (I may have had a few sherbets by then)
I also got a sack of JW trad ale malt, and I have wheat malt, caramalt and munich1 left from last BB, as well as some dribs and drabs of other spec malts.
I have a kg and a bit of Cascade, about 1/2 kg of amarillo, 3/4 kg of EKG, some CZT, 1/2 kg galaxy, maybe others...
I'm not a fan of pilsners... 
I do like APA's / AIPA's.
How should I use the pils malt?
Can I just substitute say %50 0f the pale malt in my usual recipes for pils? 
Do I need to boil for 90 mins instead of 60 to avoid nasty DMS?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/4/12)

Spork said:


> Hey brewers.
> I just picked up a sack of JW pils from the BB..
> Not sure why I bought it. Almost missed the buy, and just ordered the first thing that came to mind... (I may have had a few sherbets by then)
> I also got a sack of JW trad ale malt, and I have wheat malt, caramalt and munich1 left from last BB, as well as some dribs and drabs of other spec malts.
> ...



Why don't you grab some Melanoidin, and possibly a little Crystal/Victory/Rye (say 200-300g).

Galaxy at 30 minutes to 15 IBU, Cascade, Amarillo, CTZ and Galaxy for another 15 IBU at 10 minutes (assuming you chill, adjust for no chill).

Another option is to get hold of some Mac's Hop Rocker Pilsner. I'm a lover of APA/AIPA, but this is one pilsner that doesn't make me go "meh" - they use cascade and Nelson Sauvin and the beer is as pale as Prince Harry's freckles.

So a Pils needn't be _that_ boring.

Goomba


----------



## seemax (17/4/12)

Just use it in your APA's and add some spec malt (take your pic) to adjust for color... with enough hops you wont know the difference!


----------



## mje1980 (17/4/12)

I doubt it'll make too much difference if you're doin APA's etc with it. Maybe a little, but, not a great amount IMHO. Or, do some American wheats ( 50/50 ), or blonde ales ( Toned down APA's etc ). I boil for 90 as standard practice, though i honestly never encountered DMS with pils malt doing 60 min boils.


----------



## DJR (17/4/12)

JW pils is a good base malt for APA's, I can't fault it.

I have a normal APA recipe guide which is

75-80% pils 
15-25% vienna or munich (Weyermann Vienna is the ducks nuts)
5-10% specialty malts, usually carapils, carahell, JW caramalt or some other crystal malt or wheat (should try carawheat one of these days)

Then bitter to about 35 IBU with 20% of the hops at 60m, 30% at 15 or 20m and 50% at flameout

yeast us05

Otherwise it is getting into lager weather, why not try a simple 100% JW pils beer bittered to 25IBU with your favorite hop, yeast something clean like S-189 or WLP833, ferment between 10 and 14C for a couple of weeks, lager for a week or more and you'll have a pretty good beer


----------



## barls (17/4/12)

makes great smoke malt


----------



## Spork (17/4/12)

Thanks guys.
Need to fill some kegs, so will do a nice hoppy APA tomorrow, with 1/2 of the pale ale malt substituted for Pils.

Never done a lager. Never intended to. But have had some that weren't too bland, so I might give that a crack soon too DJR. I have 2 fermenting 'fridges, and keezer, so I can ferment it in a 'fridge then condition it in the keezer all the while fermenting ales as well. Hmmm.


----------



## punkin (18/4/12)

You have all the ingredients for a Smurtos Golden


----------

